# Recup MDP partiel du trousseau



## Lokan17 (29 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour , 

voila utilisant anciennement MBP 15 2019 et iPhone 11 pro max j'avais environ 130mdp sur mon trousseau . Puis je renvoie Le MBP et quelques temps après le 11 pro max début décembre . A noté que j'ai au préalable fait une sauvegarde iCloud avant de réinitialiser . J'ai de suite récupérer un 6S et la déjà j'avais une partie de mes mots de passes disparus . 
Je me suis dit que je les retrouverai en recevant mon MBP 16 cet le nouveau 11 pro ( car j'ai eu le soucis avec le précédent iPhone est en restaurant via le MBP j'ai eu plein de mot de passe en plus sur l'iPhone que je n'avais pas avant). Le 23/12 j'ai donc reçu le MBP et iPhone et la impossible de retrouver le nombre complet de MDP ( j'en ai 88 depuis le 6s). J'ai appelé service Apple, j'ai restaurer via Mac , via la sauvegarde iCloud , ou via juste mon ID apple et rien n'y fait . 
J'ai perdu environ 40/50 mots de passes en passant à d'autres Devices ... . Certains sites bug pour réinitialiser mot de passe , grosse perte de temps . Si quelqu'un a une idée de ce qui a bien pu se passer je lui en serai extrêmement reconnaissant . Vraiment déçu du systeme cloud notamment trousseau .
 Merci et bonnes fêtes a tout le monde ^^


----------

